# Accidental orphan



## Lordoftherats (Mar 10, 2017)

Not a litter, but still a baby. Ok so a week ago a couple of my friends bought a baby rat, who was still nursing, to feed to their snake (pet store was out of mice). Well a week goes by and the rat has had nothing but water (due to being food, they didn't get food for her) as of last night they have the rat to me since the hubby and I have two males. My problem is I just started a new job so I can't afford baby formula (seriously, I have $6 to my name) so I bought imitation dog milk and have been adding that to the boy's kibble and smashing it into a paste and finger feeding it to her (she wont feed herself). Her cage is a travel size cage I bought awhile back and I filled half with dust free paper bedding and the other half has a bed fashioned from fleece and a little hood for that as well to help keep her warm. I have also wrapped all but the top left side in the rest of the blanket to hopefully insulate it better. I keep her food paste and a small cup of water in there as well. I also make sure to help her poop atleast after every meal. She seems to maybe have imprinted on me? At first she was scared but after I fed her for the first time she will climb all over me and walk in my hand without any fight. That's all the info I can think to include for now but I would really like help and any tips or suggestions y'all have.

Thank you!


----------

